
Study Examines Silicons Valley's "IT" Factor (SBA Office of Advocacy) (pdf) - Mistone
http://www.sba.gov/advo/april07.pdf
======
Mistone
link to full report: <http://www.sba.gov/advo/research/rs296tot.pdf>

